# Epistane - too good to be true?



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi, didn't know wether its a suplement, pro-hormone or whatever so just posted it here since it seems alot of guys only read this section

Well I just became a member of Musceltalk and saw this advert about Epistane (http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/m_2131494/tm.htm), went to their homepage and checked it out, and WOW! What a product! Build muscle, AND combat gyno with just one compund! Seems like just another scam to me, but of course you get curious.

So, not very convinced I went back to Muscletalk to read the reviews, and to my surprise some of the guys actually experienced results (especially with the gyno reduction, which is the most interesting for me)!

Then I search for it here and don't find anything. Why is that? Is it because the product is new, or just because its just crap? Like to hear your opinions on this one fellas.

Robby (sorry for bad english, moved to the UK a month ago)


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

using it at the moment myself, im very sceptical about these sort of 'legal roids', however i am quite impressed by it, after just a week or so i started seeing small changes seemed to be holding less water around mid section, slightly veiner and general leaner look.

It not a scam i beleive that there is some sort of lop hole in the law that due to a very slight chemical change has made this product legal.

I beleive that it has been banned in several countries already however and have heard that it will eventually be a banned substance in the UK and so end up going onto the black market.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

Look where it is coming from and being touted and then look at the rest of the boards....deaf silence....i wonder why?


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

Ellis: How long are you planning on using it and are you doing PCT afterwards as well? Would have been cool if you posted some results when you're done mate.



Pip said:


> Look where it is coming from and being touted and then look at the rest of the boards....deaf silence....i wonder why?


My thoughts exactly, thats why I wanted to check with you guys.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

The fact that MT and Anthony Roberts had said good things about it, instantly put me on the defensive, with out even looking into it.

However a friend of mine in the US says that it should be a pretty sound supp/drug.

I would certainly be interested to hear feedback from those who have used it.


----------



## tkd (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't see why anyone would want to use this? Maybe to harden up a little? but masteron and proviron can do that too, and at a cheaper cost.

It's just a glorified over the counter anti-estrogen or even SERM, as it's tissue specific in blocking the estrogen receptors.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

robbyreflex,

i was already on cycle when i got my epistane and just added it in just at a dose of 20mg taken in the morning.

i didn't want to start a new cycle with it in as i felt by adding it into an already existing cycle would give me more insight into if it is having an effect on me and if so in what way, and like i said i did see a change.

im not saying its a wonder drug and agree im not saying it has anything over other orals AAS but i am saying i beleive it works.

different board always tout different products just like they tout different UG labs! often because there is prob some link between these products and the boards. This doesn't mean the products are crap tho.

Its much the same with UG labs, ask opinions on CLP on here and many may say they are **** where muscletalk will say they are great.

Ask about Rohm on muscletalk and they will prob be slated yet on here many will say they are top notch.

The fact being both CLP and Rohm are good UG labs that produce good products.


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

I guess if people are so curious about epistane buy some try it and see for yourself.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

we dont talk to police (sings) oh i mean..we dont really talk about prohormones much here.


----------



## noturbo (Oct 27, 2006)

i was considring running this at the end of a sust/dbol cycle, maybe along with the last week of test and then the 3 weeks running up to pct

heard some good reviews on it and the gyno fighting aspect sounds pretty interesting


----------



## cjr56 (Sep 4, 2007)

Look where it is coming from and being touted and then look at the rest of the boards....deaf silence....i wonder why?

can you explain please thanks


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

cjr56 said:


> Look where it is coming from and being touted and then look at the rest of the boards....deaf silence....i wonder why?
> 
> can you explain please thanks


No as you are probably one of the gargoyles from the site in question.

If you are not then you are devoid of the IQ needed to understand a fundamentally simple statement.


----------



## cjr56 (Sep 4, 2007)

uncalled for, if you have't the intelligence to answer a question properly dont bother. That was my first post on this forum and if you are a sample of what i can expect it will be the last


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

cjr56 said:


> uncalled for, if you have't the intelligence to answer a question properly dont bother. That was my first post on this forum and if you are a sample of what i can expect it will be the last


Hello mate,dont be put off.Introduce yourself properly and you will be made welcome.

This is a very knowledgable and friendly site however fools are not tolerated.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

cjr56 said:


> uncalled for, if you have't the intelligence to answer a question properly dont bother. That was my first post on this forum and if you are a sample of what i can expect it will be the last


I apologise. It was your second post and it seemed a very dubious question given the circumstances of your wording and i thought perhaps you were a turd from the site in question. As Paramaniac has said there are too many [email protected] and ppl dont have time for them.

My answer to you would be wait and see and dont believe the hype. Call me cynical..


----------



## cjr56 (Sep 4, 2007)

ok no probs i presume you meen mt but why the heat? i do occasionally post on there as well as on other forums such as anabolicminds, bb.com etc. Iam considering a cycle of epistane (thus the question) possibly stacked with hyperdrolx2 and no iam not interested in hype only facts. i may do a cycle of sd but not to keen on the sides it brings, epistane is a bit milder i believe. If i try epi and i do meen if it will go something like this

weeks 1-6 30mgs epi starting at 10mgs 1st day increasing by 10mgs

taking only 3 days per week on training days hyperdrolx2 + retain+ liver support on off days

weeks 6-8 hyperdrollx2 + retain and clomid on hand if needed any thoughts?


----------



## tiptoe (Jun 22, 2007)

i've been on it for coming up to 3 weeks and have just upped the dosage from 20mg to 30mg a couple of days ago. Am up 5 pounds and seem leaner. strengh and appetite are up nicely. am running the cycle for 5 weeks followed by nolva and i also bought some mass fx and retain to go with my pct as well. i'll post up results once i've finished pct.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

I am going to buy a few boxes just to have them i like to collect things like this:crazy: i have about 4 boxes of the original halodrol just because it looked cool never did get round to taking any though:rolleyes:


----------



## 7i7 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hmm, that stuff actually looks interesting, should get banned soon - might be worth checking out then


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

I spent about 4hrs reading into this product yesterday on various sites and i'm considering trying this as it sounds like I will get out of it what I require, nice but small lean gains with low sides. I know there are others products out there T/bol, var etc but I've no way of getting hold of these locally so Epistane could be good.

Anyone else on here tried it ??


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

Which other sites did you read on mate?


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

to be honest I just googled "epistane reviews" and read away.

It looks a great product, maybe to good to be true.

here's a couple I looked at

http://www.1fast400.com/x5643_reviews_Epistane_IBE_Nutrition.html

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/cycle-info/58596-epistane-log-2.html


----------



## crunchmaster (Jul 15, 2008)

cjr56 said:


> ok no probs i presume you meen mt but why the heat? i do occasionally post on there as well as on other forums such as anabolicminds, bb.com etc. Iam considering a cycle of epistane (thus the question) possibly stacked with hyperdrolx2 and no iam not interested in hype only facts. i may do a cycle of sd but not to keen on the sides it brings, epistane is a bit milder i believe. If i try epi and i do meen if it will go something like this
> 
> weeks 1-6 30mgs epi starting at 10mgs 1st day increasing by 10mgs
> 
> ...


----------



## crunchmaster (Jul 15, 2008)

new to this forum! first post ever,trying to learn more about epistane...


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

i know of guys who have used it

they said the following

1. reduced my prevoius gyno and gave me good gains

2. gave me gyno

.4. designer steroids are pathetic.

personally just stick with the proven stuff thats worked instead of the 'legal' alternatives which are ****e by the sounds of it.

more anabolic than m1t? thats just bollocks.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

crunchmaster said:


> new to this forum! first post ever,trying to learn more about epistane...


Welcome mate

Its garbage in the whole scheme of things

If you want an oral with gains take dbol

If you want an oral for minimal/reduced sides, take anavar

If you have gyno and want to get shot of it, have it cut out after trying AI/SERM treatment


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah im on the MT forum and haven't heard a bad word about it, i believe its a good product.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Icemansoldier said:


> Yeah im on the MT forum and haven't heard a bad word about it, i believe its a good product.


Why do you think that could be?


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

It's an interesting one. So many reviews on how amazing it is.

TBH I dont believe all the hype. Honestly I cant see it.

Although, I have heard that it is good for gyno. (The reversal/prevention of)

If your all that interested, then try it for yourself.

Nb, you wont get an un-bias opinion on MT. EVER


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> Why do you think that could be?


Because it may be a decent product.

Many members have trialled it, many people will slate it before giving it a go due to being OTC/designer steroid.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

The Animal said:


> It's an interesting one. So many reviews on how amazing it is.
> 
> TBH I dont believe all the hype. Honestly I cant see it.
> 
> ...


Thing is half the members of UKM are also members of MT and vice versa


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

shauno said:


> Because it may be a decent product.
> 
> Many members have trialled it, many people will slate it before giving it a go due to being OTC/designer steroid.


Many people were given it for free and the board is sponsored by the supplier....

Look across the net and you will find a more impartial critique of the drug going from:

good

none starter

weak

causing gyno

If you read boards where they are not sponsored you will get a true reflection. read about 15 year old kids talking crap and you get a a distorted view

Most who say it clears gyno are just fat people who have leaned out when using gear stating their gyno has gone. None of it hard glandular gyno, its just fat

this for example is laughable (off topic but prime example of spam)

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/m_2847324/tm.htm


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> Many people were given it for free and the board is sponsored by the supplier....
> 
> Look across the net and you will find a more impartial critique of the drug going from:
> 
> ...


Epistane does attach to one of the estrogen receptors but leaves the other free (from memory the beta receptor), it does reduce puberty induced gyno, it has done on me and I paid for the product, am not a steroid novice or 15. I also gained 5lbs on it but was rebounding from sickness. However you need to run an AI with it as any free estrogen will attach to the alpha receptor.


----------



## The Animal (Jul 15, 2008)

shauno said:


> Thing is half the members of UKM are also members of MT and vice versa


Im a member on MT. :thumb:

I dont mean every member is bias.

just the forum as a whole.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> Many people were given it for free and the board is sponsored by the supplier....
> 
> Look across the net and you will find a more impartial critique of the drug going from:
> 
> ...


The members of the forum are free to say what they like though?

i fail to see how the forums link to BBW effects peoples posting.

what did you think of epistane? did you not iirc notice an increse in lbm.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

ok i just read the whole thread and im lol'ing

point taken LS


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Why do you think that could be?


I dont know you tell me?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Site is sponsored by it, becomes a culture and you find 20 of these things a week

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/m_2585028/mpage_2/key_/tm.htm#2699318 with equally foolish people offering crap advice



thestudbeast said:


> Epistane does attach to one of the estrogen receptors but leaves the other free (from memory the beta receptor), it does reduce puberty induced gyno, it has done on me and I paid for the product, am not a steroid novice or 15. I also gained 5lbs on it but was rebounding from sickness. *However you need to run an AI with it* as any free estrogen will attach to the alpha receptor.


Which is never stated. There are many who have gyno from it on US boards during and post cycle


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> Site is sponsored by it, becomes a culture and you find 20 of these things a week
> 
> http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/m_2585028/mpage_2/key_/tm.htm#2699318 with equally foolish people offering crap advice
> 
> Which is never stated. There are many who have gyno from it on US boards during and post cycle


So long story short your saying epi gives shi# gains?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Icemansoldier said:


> So long story short your saying epi gives shi# gains?


nope, saying the info given by people on the subject is shyte and parrot fashion rubbish, its a very mild steroid that is not comparible to anything such as test or dbol in terms of gains. Its easily purchased, used by people without a clue and TBH will not be around in 5 years like so many other gimmick supplements.

There is minimal long term research on it either. You will gain on the drug but i wouldnt shut myself down for it when there are so many other drugs to use all of which can be purchased on the black market when you buy your PCT for this drug.


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

dunno why anyone would bother... for what it is compared to proper gear its soo expensive


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

drhighintensity said:


> dunno why anyone would bother... for what it is compared to proper gear its soo expensive


It's about £30 for a months worth, could not be cheaper. The gains are OK, yes its mild but suppresion is very minimal, really easy to recover from. Apart from the fact that you are dealing with the unknown I would say it has its place. So people use it without finding how it works.............. what a surprise


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

thestudbeast said:


> It's about £30 for a months worth, could not be cheaper. The gains are OK, yes its mild but suppresion is very minimal, really easy to recover from. Apart from the fact that you are dealing with the unknown I would say it has its place. So people use it without finding how it works.............. what a surprise


at 20/30/30/40 (in mg ED)

otherwise 40/40/40/40 is the way to go - according to some titan competitors who have used it before, stil lthe gains are not that brilliant, its anabolic but not androgenic. if u can grow on weak andro gear and be happy with it, go for it. personally i think its useless.

tbh higher the risk higher the gain.

i pay less for 250 tabs of dbol - 6 weeks worth.

imo, the gains are poor, its just overhyped rubbish - this is my opinion

suppression in any case mate is suppression. if your gonna supress yourself, do it with a mans gear and not no girly overpriced overhyped rubbish.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> at 20/30/30/40 (in mg ED)
> 
> otherwise 40/40/40/40 is the way to go - according to some titan competitors who have used it before, stil lthe gains are not that brilliant, its anabolic but not androgenic. if u can grow on weak andro gear and be happy with it, go for it. personally i think its useless.
> 
> ...


lets have a think.......

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/32603-pct.html

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I was actually looking for the c0ck smiley but they didnt have one


----------



## drhighintensity (Jan 17, 2008)

Lost Soul said:


> lets have a think.......
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/32603-pct.html
> 
> ...


my life here on uk-m started off as a troll.

now i've turned into a pr1ck that is here to teach you lot about steroids. and prove a majority of you have no fhking idea whatsoever.

as if i'd touch epistane when my mates give me gear for free - although i pay because im respectful 

see the logic?


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

drhighintensity said:


> my life here on uk-m started off as a troll.
> 
> now i've turned into a pr1ck that is here to teach you lot about steroids. and prove a majority of you have no fhking idea whatsoever.
> 
> ...


What have you used mate? No offence i also see your only 18 too. So you've never used epi?


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

I dont buy it and think epi is genuinely a good product as ive read good reviews for it on MT and other BB forums, but i cant be 100% sure as i haven't tried it myself.


----------



## Extremesupps (Mar 13, 2008)

funny thread this and started ages ago, i sponsor uk-muscle and i introduced epistane into the UK, not sure how well that sits with the nonsense being posted?

most people who talk crap about designer steroids are ignorant in that they have neither tried them or researched them. many of those that post may believe that because they are legal they simply cannot work. all i would say is there are 1000's of epi reviews and by far they are positive, a very basic knowledge of the compound would also lead anyone with remedial chemistry knowledge to conclude it is an extremely interesting substance well worth looking at alongside other steroids.


----------



## Iceman™ (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with the above.


----------



## joepeeps (Nov 13, 2007)

So MT are sponsored by the makers of Epi..but so is this site..so why is MT bigging it up when this site is slagging it off:confused1: :confused1:

Something doesn't make sense here..


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

Extremesupps said:


> funny thread this and started ages ago, i sponsor uk-muscle and i introduced epistane into the UK, not sure how well that sits with the nonsense being posted?
> 
> most people who talk crap about designer steroids are ignorant in that they have neither tried them or researched them. many of those that post may believe that because they are legal they simply cannot work. all i would say is there are 1000's of epi reviews and by far they are positive, a very basic knowledge of the compound would also lead anyone with remedial chemistry knowledge to conclude it is an extremely interesting substance well worth looking at alongside other steroids.


You can also find great reviews on Tribilus all across the internet. Does not mean it is worth ****. Placebo is the biggest thing in most peoples minds when taking any legal or prescription drug.


----------



## Extremesupps (Mar 13, 2008)

> So MT are sponsored by the makers of Epi..but so is this site..so why is MT bigging it up when this site is slagging it off
> 
> Something doesn't make sense here..


neither are sponsored by the makers.

a few individuals most who have never tried it slag it off on here i am not sure what the motivation is?



> You can also find great reviews on Tribilus all across the internet. Does not mean it is worth ****. Placebo is the biggest thing in most peoples minds when taking any legal or prescription drug.


i dont actually see your point, epi is not tribulus so the comparison you draw is worthless.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

drhighintensity said:


> my life here on uk-m started off as a troll.
> 
> now i've turned into a pr1ck that is here to teach you lot about steroids. and prove a majority of you have no fhking idea whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I see the logic - you're a cnut.

Fcuk off elsewhere and bore another forum with your sh1tty ramblings....


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Who heres has actually done both epi and black market steroids? Me and....................


----------

